# TTS Roadster - Open Top Driving Package Pricing Error



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

The open top driving package (WF5) was in the previous brochure priced at £1000 for the TTS:


> *Open-Top Driving Package.* The ultimate package for driving with the top down even in the winter (Roadster only). Includes:
> *Head-level heating.* Air vents in the backrests of the front seats provide a warming flow of air at head level. Can be adjusted in three stages using the rotary control in the outer air vents
> *Electrically operated wind deflector.* Reduces draughts in the interior. Electrically retracted and extended using a button in the centre console
> *Heated seats.* Individually controlled variable temperature adjustment for driver and front passenger seats, controlled via integrated rotary knobs in the outer air vents
> ...


Well, the TTS already comes with the heated super sports seats in napa (listed on the TTS standard equipment page). So all this pack gives you is the wind deflector (listed separately as code 7S1 for £425) and the head level heating, which isn't given an individual price. So we were left guessing as to the option pack value.

Now the October brochure is out and we have the same prices and options as above, but we also have the individual price for the head level heating (code 9K1) at £495 that was missing previously.

So, £425 + £495 = £920 and all the other options in the pack are still standard on the TTS. So, ordering the options pack actually costs you £80 more than ordering the options separately?!

What have I missed?

Edit: Oh, and as I previously pointed out the open top package is now completely missing from both the web and iPad configuration tools (it was there last week).


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think you have discovered an error in their docs. Clearly doesn't make sense.
When I ordered mine (not a TTS) I'd already specified super sport seats and wind deflector and then I realised that by adding the Open top driving pack I could have heated seats and the neck warmer for just another £575. So it worked out right then.
Look out for a correction from Audi.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks ZephyR2.

I spec'ed this pack on my TTS (order placed last week) and I think I was charged the £1000 for it (before discounts and contributions). But now we have the true price of the head level heating, it looks like I've been overcharged at least £80 over the individual item prices

I think the £675 price for the pack (now given for the non-TTS Black Edition) would be more correct for the TTS, which would then give a £245 saving.

Price adjustment needs to be forthcoming I think!

Suspect, given this error was present in the previous brochure (and also online and the iPad app) but because we didn't have the price for the head level heating available in any of them, that Audi have been overcharging for this option pack for quite some time....


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> I think the £675 price for the pack (now given for the non-TTS Black Edition) would be more correct for the TTS, which would then give a £245 saving.
> 
> Price adjustment needs to be forthcoming I think!


Yeah seen that. £1,250 worth of kit for £675. Bargain !

Corrected price as per pcbbc below.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Yeah seen that. £12,500 worth of kit for £675. Bargain !


I think a comma in the wrong place there? I have the value of the pack for the non-TTS Black edition as:
9K1 head level heating £495
7S1 wind deflector (normally £425 but standard equipment on black edition) £0
4A3 heated seats £325
XG seat upgrade to super sports £1145
TOTAL VALUE £1965

Now is the price of the pack £1270 or £675? Notice there is an "Available" blob against each in the Black Edition column? Obviously wrong!
But £675 surely can not be right as that is a massive £1290 saving! (Good luck if you get it at that price BTW)
£1270 would seem the more correct, and then the saving is £695.

And £695 is also what you save over list with the pack on the S-Line, which has all the same options, bar inclusion of the wind deflector, which you got anyway. And the Black Edition is basically S-Line with a few extras.

The base model (with non upgraded seats) comes in at £2635 individually, and the pack price of £1390 results in a saving of £940.


----------

